# Doggy Rescue



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh man we stopped watching Ellen...lol. Once she gets going she never stops LMAO


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That is absolutley amazing! Was there a story to go with it? Of course it was a golden! Did you see the latest Dog Whisperer? There was a 9 year old female golden that was afraid of the air compressor in the garage. Turns out it wasn't the golden's problem, but the wife passing on her fears/anxiety to the dog.....


----------

